# Zulu, Treasure INS540



## Kazak (Oct 7, 2006)

I've just bought a lovely model of the Zulu 'Treasure'. Can anyone tell me anything about her ? From the scale of the model I'd guess she was around 50feet and I believe she might have been built in 1910.

Any help much appreciated.

Kazak.


----------



## Arundel (Jul 3, 2009)

Interesting name. Does the model have a flag? Port of registration?


----------



## Kazak (Oct 7, 2006)

Treasure has 'Hopeman' on her aft port quarter. 

The only reference I've been able to find for a 'Treasure' is in Scottish Fishing craft by Gloria Wilson. On p40 she describes 'Treasure BK231' from Eyemouth being fitted with a Gardner engine in 1910.

The fantastic wee fishing museum in Lossie has a model of Zulu 'Nonsuch' by the same model builder. Don't know who the builder is as neither boats are signed -but his signature seems to be a row of seagulls on the boom ! A nice touch. Lovely models by the way -maybe not the most technically acurate but lots of character. Built, I should think, by someone who knows their boats.


----------

